# Looking for interview participants - Compensation provided



## bemexx (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi guys
I am Abraham, an academic researcher affiliated with the University of Melbourne.

I am studying Uber drivers interactions with riders and would like to recruit 5 to 10 participants from Uber People for my interviews. The interview will be conducted through Zoom and last for one hour. I will maintain your anonymity and will compensate your time with $50 gift card that you can use in Woolie or Coles. For this research, I have obtained ethics approval from my institution and I am not affiliated with any ridesharing companies.

If you are interested and willing to spend one hour sharing your experience and answering my questions, please send me an email at [email protected].

Thank you


----------

